# LP Side Burner for the Char-Griller



## btfrancis (Mar 20, 2009)

I was at Lowes wandering through the grilling section, like I do every year around this time, when I noticed a Side Burner attachment for the Char-Griller<39.00>.

I was wondering if anyone has messed around with one:http://www.chargriller.com/store/pro...products_id=45 

I plan on buying one this weekend.  I will take some pictures of the install and post some comments on it next week.  I plan on using it primarily as a chimney starter, but I will mess around with it during my smoke and see how well it acts as a mini-stovetop.

Francis


----------



## howufiga (Mar 22, 2009)

I am about to sell my propane grill.  I've been using the side burner as a chimney starter so I was planning on buying this within the next few weeks.  Let me know how it works out!


----------



## joneser (Mar 23, 2009)

I bought one and love it! I use it solely as a chimney starter and will never look back. About 30 seconds of flame and it takes right off. I adapted the old shelf for my USD. I found the side burner at my Lowes for $16.00. $39.00 sounds kinda high.<img>


----------



## btfrancis (Mar 23, 2009)

Your right it is selling at Lowes for $16.00.  Do you just use the camper propane bottles or did you hook it up to a #20 Propane Bottle?



francis


----------



## 1894 (Mar 23, 2009)

Francis , just a couple of pennies tossed out here.
 I'd go with the burner as is for starters.
 Seems that* if* a 1/2 - 1 min burn from it will start a chimney , then you should get 10 or so starts out of each bottle.
 Big box stores often have the bottles on sale , stock up when you see a good deal.
There are valves for refilling bottles from tanks , but trying to adapt them takes more knowledge than most folks ( or at least I ) are willing to recommend over the innertubes. Stuff that can make things go boom and all.

 If I see the side burner local for 16 $ I'll probably get one myself. Be nice to not need the newspaper for chimney starting some of the time.

Try talking to a local commercial propane / welding gas supplier in your area. They can look at the specs for what you have and what you want to do and tell you if it is safe to do so. Have the burner and manual with you , Lowes should take it back unused if you decide it is not what you want.


----------

